# [ODMP] Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol, Texas ~ May 26, 2005



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

A Trooper with the Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol was killed in the line of duty on May 26, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18149*


----------

